# Can't connect wireless on my notebook, not receiving packets.



## stephrules2008 (May 31, 2009)

I have a Microsoft windows XP home edition version 2002, and for the last month i havent been able to connect to the internet wireless in order to use the internet i have to connect my computer directly to the internet box. 

But if i turn on the computer ill tell me that im connected and as well when i open the wireless network connection. 

but when i open the internet it gives me this ...

This webpage is not available.

The webpage at http://www.google.com/ might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.

Here are some suggestions:
Reload this web page later.
More information on this error


and also when i open the wireless network connection 
it shows how im not receiving any packets. 

I know someone moved the settings on the computer but i have no idea what they moved. 

here are pictures of what it shows 

http://i50.tinypic.com/11j5283.jpg


http://i45.tinypic.com/2jb1hz6.jpg


----------



## dwm260 (Sep 21, 2009)

how far are you away from the actual router? It looks like you are getting very poor connection signal. Did you try to actually sit your laptop as close to the router as you can and connect wirelessly?


----------



## stephrules2008 (May 31, 2009)

i dont know why it's getting really low signal but 
im actually really close to it. its besides me.


----------



## dwm260 (Sep 21, 2009)

Is the wireless card in your laptop built-in? Or is it an additional card that you slide in?


----------



## stephrules2008 (May 31, 2009)

build in 
i've even tried going to my friends house and 
using there connection but it doesnt work either.


----------



## dwm260 (Sep 21, 2009)

Can you go into the spot where you see how many packets you are recieving. At the bottom left click properties. Send me the screen shot of that window. Also, you should see something that says internet protocol 4. Open up the properties of that and attach a screen shop of that too. 

Thanks.


----------



## stephrules2008 (May 31, 2009)

Okay here you go, 

http://i46.tinypic.com/dzk02c.jpg


http://i48.tinypic.com/11r3zmr.jpg


----------



## dwm260 (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay, Can you try clicking on Obtain Ip address automatically. Also, with doing that, the dns server should change to obtain automatically. If it doesn't automatically change.. Make sure they are both set to automatic. 

Lets see if this helps.


----------



## stephrules2008 (May 31, 2009)

That didn't work now this comes up...


http://i25.tinypic.com/2vknnex.jpg


----------



## dwm260 (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay.  Now if you want to try this, keep it so it sets the IP automatically, then change the DNS to use google's free DNS server. In those two white spaces, type 8.8.8.8, and 8.8.4.4 
If that doesn't work, try puting in the Ip settings you originally had, using these dns settings. Hopefully one of these works.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




Have you tried to do a system restore to before the problem occurred?
If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
For wireless connection issues, have you removed all the stored wireless network profiles and then searched for the network?
For wireless laptops, have you made SURE the wireless switch is on?
For wired connection issues, have you booted in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if that changes the symptoms?
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## stephrules2008 (May 31, 2009)

i'm sorry i took so long to reply but with this problem i'm limited on mi internet usage, 

i tried doing both of the things you told me about and none worked


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you look again, you should do the steps and tell us EXACTLY what goes wrong. I can't do much with the *Cliff Notes* version of the results.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Find out if your computer has any Proxy settings and if it does remove it by following this guide.

Also, please see *Post#11*, it is also important to provide the information to help you troubleshoot the issue.


----------



## stephrules2008 (May 31, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Stephanie>
C:\Documents and Settings\Stephanie>
C:\Documents and Settings\Stephanie>
PING 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=85ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=83ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=85ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 83ms, Maximum = 85ms, Average = 84ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Stephanie>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [98.137.149.56] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 98.137.149.56: bytes=32 time=25ms TTL=57
Reply from 98.137.149.56: bytes=32 time=230ms TTL=57
Reply from 98.137.149.56: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=57
Reply from 98.137.149.56: bytes=32 time=24ms TTL=57

Ping statistics for 98.137.149.56:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 23ms, Maximum = 230ms, Average = 75ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Stephanie>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.74] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
PINKY <00> UNIQUE Registered
PINKY <20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered

Wireless Network Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.0.1] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
PINKY <00> UNIQUE Registered
PINKY <20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Stephanie>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : pinky
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet C
ontroller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-55-C4-93-B9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.74
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 19, 2010 3:07:24 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 20, 2010 3:07:24 PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0C-60-76-26-B8-71
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Stephanie>


----------



## stephrules2008 (May 31, 2009)

the proxy settings were already disabled , i followed the guide but it was already done.


----------



## stephrules2008 (May 31, 2009)

when i did the command thing the laptop is connected to the internet but directly, i will do it again when its not connected to the internet and paste the results here.........




Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Stephanie>PING 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Stephanie>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\Stephanie>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.0.1] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
PINKY <00> UNIQUE Registered
PINKY <20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Stephanie>IPCONFUG /ALL
'IPCONFUG' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Stephanie>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : pinky
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet C
ontroller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-55-C4-93-B9

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0C-60-76-26-B8-71
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Stephanie>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I see you have ICS enabled, and also the wireless adapter has a static IP address defined and no Default Gateway. Either of those will probably screw things up here.

Disabling Internet Connection Sharing


Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey dude!i had the same problem!!do this:1.where your modem/router is,unplug the power
2:wait and then plug the power back in..
3:quickly go to cmd and type this:ipconfig/all
4:write down your ip address,subnet,and your default gateway(if your connected that is)
5:go to the place where some guy above said"make them automatic
6:click manually give ip,sub,and default and put down wat you got from ipconfig/all
7:change the dns to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4(googledns)
8:cick close or save and wait for awhile
9:if itv doesnt connect,unplug modem and wait again
10lug it back in and connect
top 10 steps you should do 
oh! and also...if you live in alberta....mabye that storm on sunday made it so you couldnt recieve and packets like me....


----------



## stephrules2008 (May 31, 2009)

Johnwill- i did what you told me and it didn't work :/ 


DaChozenOnez- i also did what you told me , actually the person that was trying to help me at first had already told me to do this, but i did it once again and it didn't work as well.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can we see another IPCONFIG /ALL now?


----------

